# What sound bars work with TiVo remote?



## FlyboyZR1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm looking to add a sound bar to my TV, but would like to get one that's compatible with the standard TiVo Premiere remote. I know many people have had trouble with the Vizio models not working with the remote.

If you have one that works with the standard remote, please post the brand/model #.

Thanks


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Sony HT-CT60 works without issue.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a polk audio soundbar that works with my tivo remote,and that ones about 2 years old so i'm sure one of this years models would work just fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It works with my Sony 3.1 speaker bar. Not sure of the model since I've had it several years. But it handles 7.1 pcm, DD, and DTS over HDMI. It does a great job of simulating surround sound throughout the entire room. Since even though the speakers are in the bar you car hear the surround sound coming from behind you. I was surprised how well it works.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Just wondering how everyone's sound bar is connected? 

Is there a separate receiver involved?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

michael1248 said:


> Just wondering how everyone's sound bar is connected?
> 
> Is there a separate receiver involved?


Mine has the amp in the sub woofer. And the speaker bar has the IR receiver. Mine has three HDMI inputs. It probably has some other inputs too but I'm not sure. I only use the HDMi inputs. And it has HDMI pass through. So if you turn off the receiver the audio/video will still pass through to the TV.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I think the bluetooth remote (no longer produced) and hte glow remote both have "learning" ability for the audit buttons.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## eziemann (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a Polk SurroundBar 3000 which learns the volume commands of your TV.
So I just have the speakers turned off on the Panasonic TV on it.
Whenever you hit the volume button, a "Speakers off" message appears on the TV but it is just on the bottom and goes away quickly.

It is connected with included optical cable from the TV. Unfortunately that dumbs down the signal to 2 channel stereo (instead of 5.1) but you only have a few speakers in the bar anyway.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bringing this back. I am in the market for a sound bar. I want something inexpensive but it needs to work with the tivo remote.. wife dont like two remotes. just looking to enchance the current TV sound as the speakers are very low


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

+1 (and then some)

I am also in the market for a soundbar, but would also like it to have an AM/FM radio, Ipod/Iphone dock, clock and work with my TivO remote.

Am I asking too much?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I recently got a Sony 2.1 speaker bar. Model HT-CT550W. 3 HDMi inputs, optical inputs, wireless sub, etc.
It also works with the TiVo remotes. I got it because it is one of the few speaker bars that decode the HD audio codecs. And I got it for a great price at Best Buy. Only $225 when they normally sell it for over 50% more.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

That is a good price but I am hoping to stay around 100


----------



## timdugan (Feb 19, 2005)

FlyboyZR1 said:


> I'm looking to add a sound bar to my TV, but would like to get one that's compatible with the standard TiVo Premiere remote. I know many people have had trouble with the Vizio models not working with the remote.
> 
> If you have one that works with the standard remote, please post the brand/model #.
> 
> Thanks


I'm using a Bose CineMate 1 SR. Works like a charm. Big sound improvement with my Mitsubishi 65 inch DLP TV. Not cheap.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone have the Insignia soundbar for 99 dollars at Best Buy? They were out when I bought my TV but was thinking about picking one up in the next few days. Does it work with the Tivo remote?


----------



## TWB (Jan 27, 2004)

Just got a Sony HT-CT260, the Glo peanut remote learned to control it effortlessly. Sound is a HUGE improvement over Sony 46HX-701 built-in speakers.


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a ZVOX under my 50"tv. Sounds great and works with my slider remote. You hold the remote close to the ZVOX to program, and it learns your remotes volume and power button. Now my TIVO slider remote controls both those functions along with the tv power on/off function at the same time. Turned off my tv internal speakers no longer use them so control volume only on the ZVOX.


----------



## certainkaos (May 24, 2010)

the new Sonos Playbar works...


----------



## knightl (Mar 15, 2006)

Yamaha YSP-4100 works just fine.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

I use a Samsung soundbar that has my HTPC and my TiVo attached to it. I use the input button on the slide remote to change from TiVo to the HTPC. From the soundbar I have an HDMI cable going to my Samsung tv. Both work amazing together and if I wanted to use anynet (a Samsung volume control system) I could and the Samsung remote we turn off the sound from the TV and use the soundbar. I jus keep the volume on the TV to zero and only change the volume to the soundbar. The wireless subwoofer works great and does add a decent amount of bass. The bar itself I use pass through from the HTPC that woulda great with bluray and other high quality media streams. I wish tivo streamed audio more then just Dolby surround sound.

http://m.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/HW-D550/ZA

I use the slide remote to turn the sound bar and tv off and on with one button, control the volume on the soundbar, and change the input on the soundbar all with the one tivo slide remote. The TiVo glo remote can also do the same


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

Gaidin43 said:


> I use a Samsung soundbar that has my HTPC and my TiVo attached to it. I use the input button on the slide remote to change from TiVo to the HTPC. From the soundbar I have an HDMI cable going to my Samsung tv. Both work amazing together and if I wanted to use anynet (a Samsung volume control system) I could and the Samsung remote we turn off the sound from the TV and use the soundbar. I jus keep the volume on the TV to zero and only change the volume to the soundbar. The wireless subwoofer works great and does add a decent amount of bass. The bar itself I use pass through from the HTPC that woulda great with bluray and other high quality media streams. I wish tivo streamed audio more then just Dolby surround sound.
> 
> http://m.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/HW-D550/ZA
> 
> I use the slide remote to turn the sound bar and tv off and on with one button, control the volume on the sound bar, and change the input on the sound-bar all with the one tivo slide remote. The TiVo glo remote can also do the same


Question for you.

I also have a Samsung TV. It is connected to my FIOS Set top box via HDMI cable.

Can I connect the sound bar via HDMI to the TV? TV has spare HDMI ports not used. So if I connect one of those to the HDMI port of the Samsung sound bar it will transmit digital sound to the sound bar? (I was under the impression that the TV hdmi ports are in only).

Thanks for your help.

Nick


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

titsataki said:


> Question for you.
> 
> I also have a Samsung TV. It is connected to my FIOS Set top box via HDMI cable.
> 
> ...


You can go from the cable box to the sound bar and pass through video to the TV. Works perfect for me this way. All using HDMI cables.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Gaidin43 said:


> I use a Samsung soundbar that has my HTPC and my TiVo attached to it. I use the input button on the slide remote to change from TiVo to the HTPC. From the soundbar I have an HDMI cable going to my Samsung tv. Both work amazing together and if I wanted to use anynet (a Samsung volume control system) I could and the Samsung remote we turn off the sound from the TV and use the soundbar. I jus keep the volume on the TV to zero and only change the volume to the soundbar. The wireless subwoofer works great and does add a decent amount of bass. The bar itself I use pass through from the HTPC that woulda great with bluray and other high quality media streams. I wish tivo streamed audio more then just Dolby surround sound.
> 
> http://m.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/HW-D550/ZA
> 
> I use the slide remote to turn the sound bar and tv off and on with one button, control the volume on the soundbar, and change the input on the soundbar all with the one tivo slide remote. The TiVo glo remote can also do the same


I just got the 450 soundbar (refurbished from Amazon/TigerDirect for $150) today for my Samsung TV that is a couple of years old. My TV has no HDMI out but I was able to connect the optical out on the TV to the input on the soundbar and then HDMI out of the soundbar to one of the HDMI inputs on the TV. Programmed the Tivo remote to control the Samsung TV sound and then turned on AnyNet. So, now I have everything working the way I want it to except I haven't found a way to have the soundbar turn on with the TV. The soundbar has an option to do so but it can't have AnyNet turned on. So, at this point, I'm just leaving the soundbar on all the time (turned the dimmer on so the readout is less annoying).

The other thing that I would like is if there would be a way to have the Input button on the Elite remote toggle between inputs on the soundbar as I might occasionally want to use the Bluetooth functionality to listen to music from my iPad and I don't want any other remote out besides the Tivo remote.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

monkeydust said:


> I just got the 450 soundbar (refurbished from Amazon/TigerDirect for $150) today for my Samsung TV that is a couple of years old. My TV has no HDMI out but I was able to connect the optical out on the TV to the input on the soundbar and then HDMI out of the soundbar to one of the HDMI inputs on the TV. Programmed the Tivo remote to control the Samsung TV sound and then turned on AnyNet. So, now I have everything working the way I want it to except I haven't found a way to have the soundbar turn on with the TV. The soundbar has an option to do so but it can't have AnyNet turned on. So, at this point, I'm just leaving the soundbar on all the time (turned the dimmer on so the readout is less annoying).
> 
> The other thing that I would like is if there would be a way to have the Input button on the Elite remote toggle between inputs on the soundbar as I might occasionally want to use the Bluetooth functionality to listen to music from my iPad and I don't want any other remote out besides the Tivo remote.


Are you using a slide or glo remote? If so I programmed it to learn both power codes for the TV and the soundbar. Also I have my input button programmed for input selection on the sound bar. Use use your tv and soundbar remote and use the learn function on the TiVo remote.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

Remember you can program up to 4 power codes to the remote.

Also I don't use anynet because it would turn off both but only on one of them (I forget if it was the TV or the soundbar). So I disable anynet and just turned the volume of the TV all the way down.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Gaidin43 said:


> Are you using a slide or glo remote? If so I programmed it to learn both power codes for the TV and the soundbar. Also I have my input button programmed for input selection on the sound bar. Use use your tv and soundbar remote and use the learn function on the TiVo remote.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278
> 
> ...


Well, I think I have the Glo remote I just haven't seen it Glo (I believe thats the one that comes with the Elite). I tried for about a half hour to program the remote to control the soundbar but didn't have any luck using the Samsung AV or TV codes (the TV codes worked ala AnyNet with it actually controlling the TV which in turn controlled the soundbar). Tried the learning feature that the remote supposedly had and it would blink 4 times like it had learned the signal but never actually worked when I tried it.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you have a gray outline on the remote it is the glo remote. If it is an all black remote it can't use the learn function unless it is the slide remote with the keyboard. 

And you should use the learn function. Point both remotes about 2-4 inches from each other, set the tivo remote to learn function and button you want to learn, then press the button on the TV or soundbar remote you need and you should see the tivo remote flash quickly, I think it is 8 times. It takes a little but but the learn function is the easiest.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Gaidin43 said:


> If you have a gray outline on the remote it is the glo remote. If it is an all black remote it can't use the learn function unless it is the slide remote with the keyboard.
> 
> And you should use the learn function. Point both remotes about 2-4 inches from each other, set the tivo remote to learn function and button you want to learn, then press the button on the TV or soundbar remote you need and you should see the tivo remote flash quickly, I think it is 8 times. It takes a little but but the learn function is the easiest.


It is definitely a Glo remote. It kinda lights up for a fraction of a second. I was trying to get it to learn volume up/down and mute from the soundbar remote and it seemed to learn based on the number of flashes but it didn't do anything after I pressed the Tivo button to get it out of learning mode and then pressed volume up/down/mute when pointing at TV/soundbar.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

monkeydust said:


> It is definitely a Glo remote. It kinda lights up for a fraction of a second. I was trying to get it to learn volume up/down and mute from the soundbar remote and it seemed to learn based on the number of flashes but it didn't do anything after I pressed the Tivo button to get it out of learning mode and then pressed volume up/down/mute when pointing at TV/soundbar.


Re-read the instructions from tivo website on how to put the remote into learning mode


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

monkeydust said:


> It is definitely a Glo remote. It kinda lights up for a fraction of a second.


Things I've learned with Glo and slider:
Fraction of a second sounds suspicious; when the batteries are getting weak the glo light period gets shorter and shorter, so perhaps there isn't enough juice to do the learning?

Despite getting the "4-blinks for success" I usually need to repeat the programming a couple times before the buttons actually get learned. I'm probably fumble-fingering it, but otoh haven't had this problem with other learning remotes.

Learning one button at a time (i.e. finish by exiting with the Tivo button) seems to be more reliable than doing multiple buttons.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I've tried everything (including my other Glo remote). I can get the remote to learn TV functions like Power and Mute and assign to Input button. But, I have not been able to get the Soundbar power button to learn after spending at least 45 mins on it.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

monkeydust said:


> I've tried everything (including my other Glo remote). I can get the remote to learn TV functions like Power and Mute and assign to Input button. But, I have not been able to get the Soundbar power button to learn after spending at least 45 mins on it.


You need to press 1 and 2 for the power function. It learns "1" power function ie the TV and then learns "2" the sound bar power function. So when you press the green power button once it is learnt it cycles the first code and pauses and cycles the second code so you need to have the remote maintain in the direction of the TV until it finishes cycling.

"Learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices.

To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.
To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 2 before pressing TV Power.
NOTE: If you use the TiVo remote to control power for more than one device, it is possible that one or more devices may not receive the Power On signal (for example, the TV may power on but the A/V receiver may not). Pressing Power again may turn off one device as the other turns on. If this happens frequently, you may need to turn on power for one device individually, either with its own remote or by pressing the Power button on the device itself.
"

From TiVo website


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

I purchased a Hitachi HSB32B26 from Sam's club and found that the glo remote does learn all of the commands needed to control the sound bar. This after trying a Vizio and a Philips unit - I didn't want to deal with multiple remotes. So if anyone is looking for one, it ran 129 dollars at Sams and seems to sound pretty good for what it is.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

michael1248 said:


> Just wondering how everyone's sound bar is connected?
> 
> Is there a separate receiver involved?


SAme here, for I use the HDMI connection from the TIVO to my LG LCD an the sound quality sucks at best...

_too bad that you cant use the HDMI for Video an the standard RCA jacks to connect to the home theater receiver

_


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dr_Diablo said:


> SAme here, for I use the HDMI connection from the TIVO to my LG LCD an the sound quality sucks at best...
> 
> _too bad that you cant use the HDMI for Video an the standard RCA jacks to connect to the home theater receiver
> 
> _


I have my sound bar connected through HDMI with pass through to the TV and quality is perfectly fine. And you can use HDMI to TV and RCA cables to receiver if you want.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Ugh, get real surround sound. My Onkyo 7.1 channel THX HTIB sounds great with TiVo feeding it. Especially with ESPN.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Gaidin43 said:


> I have my sound bar connected through HDMI with pass through to the TV and quality is perfectly fine. And you can use HDMI to TV and RCA cables to receiver if you want.


that is good to know for the sound coming from my set is the pits... I just didn't think that with using the HDMI cable the sound would pass through RCA jacts to the receiver...
going to best buy an have a look see, unless anyone has a sound bar that they are pleased with for under $300


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dr_Diablo said:


> that is good to know for the sound coming from my set is the pits... I just didn't think that with using the HDMI cable the sound would pass through RCA jacts to the receiver...
> going to best buy an have a look see, unless anyone has a sound bar that they are pleased with for under $300


Buy the Samsung sound bar with 2 HDMI mini inputs. From amazon free shopping no tax and way cheaper then bestbuy.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Any pics of sound bars mounted on the wall below your TV?


----------



## aLTeReGo (Dec 21, 2002)

TiVo Support = Useless 

Mr X: I am unable to control my Samsung Sound Bar with the TiVo Remote for volume and mute functions. 

Mr X: I've tried the codes provided by the online setup process but none seem to work with the HW-E550
Mr X: So I purchased a GloRemote

James: I'd be happy to assist you with those questions. Unfortunately our remotes do not function with sound bars.

Mr X: I tried to "teach" it the volume up/down mute functions, but that doesn't work either

Mr X: My other TV has a TiVo Slide remote which learned this function simply and easily

Mr X: So what's wrong with the GloRemote?

James: It doesn't work with a sound bar.

Mr X: correct. Why?

James: Our remotes do not support sound bars.

Mr X: It's a learning remote that doesn't seem to live up to the name

James: It will learn functionality from a television remote or a receiver's remove for volume, just not a sound bar.

Mr X: That's not true. There are others in the community forum who are using their GloRemotes with their sound bars just fine. It's just an Infrared signal. It's doesn't know the difference between a Sound Bar and a TV!

Mr X: Besides, you just told me that your remotes don't work with Sound Bars, while my TiVo Slide has no problems controlling the Sound Bar

James: I understand that you read that on the forums. However, our remotes do not support sound bars.


----------



## ajlee777 (Dec 8, 2013)

certainkaos said:


> the new Sonos Playbar works...


Can you tell me the 4 digit code?


----------



## dswartz (Oct 9, 2007)

Wife and I just bought a samsung 51" smartv. We have tivo series3 dvr already. I saw a previous post that ht-ct60 worked, so I took a shot with the above unit. Worked fine for volume&mute programming. I don't remember the 4-digit code, sorry, but it was one of the first 2-3 I tried (going from the bottom up...) It can't turn the sound bar on, but that is not a big deal...


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, I'd like the slide remote to operate both the Sony TV sound and my Sony soundbar power and volume... but sometimes only one OR the other. I don't use the soundbar all the time. Sometimes I want to use the TV speakers and sometimes I want to use the soundbar. 
Can the slide buttons learned be different for the TV/vol. and the soundbar power/volume? Right now I just control the Sony TV with the slide.
Is it possible to have this option?


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

FlyboyZR1 said:


> I'm looking to add a sound bar to my TV, but would like to get one that's compatible with the standard TiVo Premiere remote. I know many people have had trouble with the Vizio models not working with the remote.
> 
> If you have one that works with the standard remote, please post the brand/model #.
> 
> Thanks


I've had a lot of success controlling my samsung sound bar with my samsung tv using the optical connector. It powers on with the tv and off with the tv.. the tv controls the volume and mute.. so I only had to program the tivo remote for the tv


----------



## bbmcga (May 13, 2014)

Yes, This works great. To set up with TiVo remote, use code 0091. Hold Tivo and Mute buttons til light is solid. Enter 0091, light should flash four times. Try it. I got ONE knowledgeable support guy to give me this info. Write it down.


----------



## bbmcga (May 13, 2014)

indyrobb said:


> Does anyone have the Insignia soundbar for 99 dollars at Best Buy? They were out when I bought my TV but was thinking about picking one up in the next few days. Does it work with the Tivo remote?





aLTeReGo said:


> TiVo Support = Useless
> 
> Mr X: I am unable to control my Samsung Sound Bar with the TiVo Remote for volume and mute functions.
> 
> ...


THEY TOLD ME THAT TOO, after I had one knowledgeable Tivo support guy make it work. Try different codes for that brand of TV, instead of AV equipment. My Insignia took code 0091. I have five remotes from old ones to newest ones and a glo remote that work the sound bar. don't take no for an answer. get a better helper.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

I have both a Boston Acoustic and a Harmon Kardon sound bar and my regular Roamio and Mini remotes work fine with them. The difference with my sound bars is that they learn from the remote. Neither of them came with a remote and you have to program them to listen to whatever remote you are using. In my case I will program the Tivo remote to use the first Harmon Kardon or Boston Acoustic code in Tivo's list and then I'll have the sound bar sync with the remote. I originally thought that no remote with the sound bars was odd, but now I appreciate the ease of using any remote with them!


----------

